# How big of a generator?



## jimmyp

We have a 4h horse w/ a 16ft LQ and I am planning on buying a new generator so I can at least have heat air and lights when we field trial in the boonies. SO how big a generator would i need to run my trailer?

Jim


----------



## Saddlebag

A small plug in heater draws 1500 watts maximum, if one heater is enough. Add a second and it's drawing 3000 watts and that's not including lighting. Perhaps consider a 5000 watt generator.


----------



## Herosbud

You will have to do the math on how big to go, but my advice is to go quiet, quiet, quiet! I use a Honda 2000EU and I am going to go with two Honda 2000EU's in tandem this year when I use AC instead of a Honda 3000EU because of the weight. The 3000 is close to 140 lbs. and is just too heavy for my wife and I to handle. Another thing to consider is what you are going to do with it when you are out on the trail. We put the 2000 in the back of the horse trailer when we are away and lock it up. I have to use a CPAP machine so I have to have the generator and the 2000 will run all night plus. If you want to make some enemies fast just drag out a noisy generator!


----------



## Dustbunny

Herosbud said:


> If you want to make some enemies fast just drag out a noisy generator!


Amen, Brother. Nothing more irritating that relaxing in your favorite camp site after a ride and some yahoo cranks up a generator that rattles your brain cells. I can't be sure, but I think that might be a case for "justifiable" homicide.


----------



## jimmyp

Thanks guys, I was looking at a couple of 3000w generators, as far as storing when I am away, I am not overly concerned with that, most Field Trial people tend to look out for one anothers stuff, and there is almost always someone around. I will second quiet, I have an old John Deere generator that sounds like a detroit diesel, so I have hesitated to drag it out. I'll start looking at some 3000w and see where that gets me.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Saddlebag

A smaller generator can get rather noisy if drawing almost maximum load.


----------



## gunslinger

You could always use a gas heater, something like a Mr. Heater. It's a lot warmer, but with electric you won't have to worry about carbon monoxide.

My guess is 3000w minimum.


----------



## Cincinnati

I have a 5500 propane. Queit and I don't have to mess with gas or diesel. It runs my whole living quarter trailer with no problem. Inside you don't even know it is running and outside no one has ever said anything about noise.


----------



## Mingiz

I have the Honda 3000. Love it. It will run for 12hrs in eco mode. Only thing I can't do is have the ac going and run the microwave at the same time. But anything else it's fine. Yes it is heavy. But if you have help unloading I would go with it. If I'm alone camping. I just leave it sit on the back of the truck and I back the truck up along side the trailer about 3ft away and run the cord under the trailer. If your trailer is 8ft wide it will fit in the rear tack. But you still have to take it out or it will set off the co2 sensor...
Honda also has a EU6500 that they came out with. That would run it all. Pricey but If I had the $ I would get one.


----------



## PrivatePilot

There are two very distinct kinds of generators - synchronous, and inverter. 

Synchronous inverters always run "wide open" even if there is no draw. They tend to be cheaper, louder, and are often of the "open frame' design. They are also the most common offenders for ****ing off anyone nearby when you're running a huge generator (which is screaming wide open all the time) to power something that is consuming but a few watts.

Inverter generators only run at the RPM needed to generate the required load. Running a few lights which draw only a few watts? It'll barely come off the low hum of idle. Turn on a heater or your AC? It'll rev up and run at whatever RPM it decides it needs to meet the demand. When in "eco" mode they will speed up and slow down automatically. As a result they are almost always drastically quieter, and in low demand scenarios they are hands-down (ZERO debate) whisper quiet compared to a synchronous generator. Downside - cost. You can buy a 3000 watt synchronous generator for $300 at Costco - a quality 2000 Watt inverter generator (Honda or Yamaha) will cost you over $1000.

Ask yourself what matters most ultimately. If YOU don't mind listening to a loud generator and spend time where nobody else is going to be bothered either, a low cost synchronous generator will serve you well. We owned a Champion 3000/3500 watt unit for several years and it traveled with us coast to coast and served us superbly but I NEVER used it in a campground as it was too noisy and I didn't want to be "that guy". However, eventually we started camping in places where noise mattered more I sold it and bought a Honda eu2000i inverter. 

The Honda is an investment but they hold their value extremely well (always in demand used if you decided to sell) and you'll be very pleased. Ours will start our 13,500 BTU roof mount air condition as well, so there was no need for a second piggyback unit.

For heat, I would recommend installing a propane furnace and a battery bank to run it - propane is much more efficient versus using a generator to run a resistance electric heater - it's a very lossy endeavour and the generator will be consuming a lot of gas for the heat you get out of it. 

Really, the decision is based on a lot of the above in the end, as well as your wattage requirements.


----------



## Rawhide

Heres one I own and plan on hauling around in / my gooseneck stock combo. Its a JD powered by Subaru motor plenty of juice only drawback like others have posted is somewhat noisy, but for what I paid for it could not past it up.


----------

